# Respect to my Pigeon... Died a fighter



## Mainstream_Pigeons (Aug 1, 2012)

The Below is a picture of my Pigeon(Male) who was killed this morning by a hawk.












This morning I let out my parlor rollers so they can walk around and stuff.
I usually am with them while they are out but I heard something fall inside the house so I went in to investigate.

When i came back he was not where to be seen. Only a bunch of black pigeon feathers and some blood. Now I was panicking further up the yard I saw more blood. Only this time there weren't any pigeon feathers but instead a bunch of brown ones. None of my birds were brown so i knew it wasn't my bird so I am guessing it was the hawks. My bird died a fighter.

RIP , Bubbles


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Im so sorry to what happened to your bird.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

So sorry you lost such a lovely bird to a hawk. It's frightening how quickly it can happen.

May Bubbles fly free and safe now from such horrors.

Welcome to you. Hope you have some happier reasons to post from now.

Janet


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry about your loss. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. He was a gorgeous bird.

Reti


----------



## Mainstream_Pigeons (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I had formed a very special bond with this bird. I have had it for almost 2 years since it hatched. It was hand tame and would follow me around the yard everywhere.
Sometimes it would even follow me into the house. It feels like I have lost a very close friend.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I recently lost a bird too. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Mainstream_Pigeons (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm Sorry for your loss as well. But on a happier note the birds mate has eggs. I am hoping it will still decide to sit on them. They should hatch in about 2 days. She has been sitting on them for over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry you lost him. He was a beautiful bird. I'm partial to the black ones. Keep a watch on his babies if they hatch, as his mate may need help with raising them. Sometimes a single bird with abandon as it is a big job for one bird to do. You may have to help out with hand feeding, so you should be prepared with formula and knowing how to do that. Good luck with them. Maybe one will look like the Daddy.


----------



## Mainstream_Pigeons (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she won't give up on them. She has raised babies without a mate before but I am ready to help her at any moment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well good luck with them. That's why birds on eggs or babies.......................not a good idea to let them out.


----------



## Pigeonsill (Jun 21, 2012)

My deep sorrow for him. I feel frustration, annoyance even, that he was not able to escape. Because, you see, in my limited experience so far, I have become well aware that pigeons can be very sensitive to any possible threat.

I have lately taken to leaving birdseed and peanuts out on my windowsill for pigeons, and it has become very evident to me that some pigeons will not land if my curtains are open, but others will. Of those that do land, some are extremely cautious (I see the front of a beak protrude into visibility beyond the curtain, millimetre by millimetre) , but others will even eat when I am in plain sight through the glass, if I am far enough away and moving slowly. 

I've had the "reconnaisance flybys", when they check to see if the "cave-in which-monster might-lurk" (my room) is walled off by curtains or half-walled off, or entirely visible. 

I sometimes worry about the more reckless and trusting pigons; what if I was an upright-standing cat?

I live in an area where feral pigeons do not need humans, let's say; there are plenty of trees around.

I wish your pigeon had had the evasive and fleeing ability of some of "my" feral pigeons, is really what I'm saying, I guess.

Still, maybe he would have been killed anyway, I dunno....hopefully not.

At any rate, my deep sympathies to your pigeon, (and also to you).

I note in the photo his irises seem to be yellow rather than orange.

It is a sad, and an unbefitting end to a pigeon, to say the least.


----------



## Pigeonsill (Jun 21, 2012)

Mainstream_Pigeons said:


> The Below is a picture of my Pigeon(Male) who was killed this morning by a hawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope that hawk will think twice about attacking other pigeons.
If he does, it will be thanks to Bubbles.


----------



## Mainstream_Pigeons (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes my birds iris was yellow (Is that a bad thing?!?)

He was also a Parlor Roller and couldn't fly away.


----------



## Pigeonsill (Jun 21, 2012)

Mainstream_Pigeons said:


> Yes my birds iris was yellow (Is that a bad thing?!?)
> 
> He was also a Parlor Roller and couldn't fly away.


Hi mainstream, I'm sure the iris colour is OK, I would be no expert on this. It's just that the pigeons I see always have orange-brown irises.

I see now why he couldn't fly away, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

sorry to hear about ur bubbles ... i wish that it doesn't happen again ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear about Bubbles. He was a beautiful bird.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I am dealing with an injured dove right now and the thought of losing him breaks my heart. It's amazing how much these little creatures carve a permanent spot in our hearts. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sparky88 (Jul 11, 2012)

it was probably a stupid cat


----------



## Big-fella-9847 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sparky88 said:


> it was probably a stupid cat


Stuped cats I hate them


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Big-fella-9847 said:


> Hmm I didn't know NZ hawks attacked our birds, you should have shot the bastard  haha


I have never heard of it either, They have sparrow hawks in USA though. Mine fly above the Harriers and the Harriers are far too slow to get them, NZ Falcon is another story but they are not too common and have plenty of ferals to feed off.


----------

